# Please particapate name or list great surival gear to have!!!!!!!



## stevo6064 (Nov 3, 2013)

Duck tape
Hammer nails
Axe
Rope


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

You need some context. There are hundreds, maybe thousands, of items that could be handy. I break down my preps into a dozen categories. Within those categories are numerous items and I am constantly updating the list, and I am probably not the most prolific list maker on the forum. Your examples all fall within my category of "Tools" and miss all other categories.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Food, water? What are you trying to prep for with this list? You could add snow chains for your tires but if it doesn't snow, what good does it do you? You could also add in things like ponchos and mud boots but they won't serve you well if you're not in an area that would call need for thigh high mud boots.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Condoms
Toilet paper
Ibuprofen
Gummy bears


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Don't we already have a thread like this?!

I think it is called $10 preps...


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Mc Guyver Field Manual and Mc Guyver Knife...


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Bull whip
Leather mask
Chain saw
Spurs


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Bull whip
> Leather mask
> Chain saw
> Spurs


That sounds more like the toys in Sentry's bedroom than survival tools...!


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Discussions!*



stevo6064 said:


> Duck tape
> Hammer nails
> Axe
> Rope


Interactions with others! Talking! Using words and back and forth conversations!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

sentry18 said:


> condoms toilet paper ibuprofen gummy bears


nailed it.


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> Condoms
> Toilet paper
> Ibuprofen
> Gummy bears


Would those be the gummy bears I had posted a while back with, erm, uh, medicinal properties? :teehee:


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

Tweto said:


> Bull whip
> Leather mask
> Chain saw
> Spurs


Sounds like the cowboy version of Jason


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Anything Carhartt 
Knife
Paracord 
Some toilet paper would make things more comfortable.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Grimm said:


> That sounds more like the toys in Sentry's bedroom than survival tools...!


I have never worn spurs in my entire life and resent the implication! The leather mask and the bull whip are from my ummm errr ummm uhhhh circus days. Yep, that's it.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Grimm said:


> That sounds more like the toys in Sentry's bedroom than survival tools...!


Those are survival tools if you wind up in Sentry's bedroom.


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Sentry18 said:


> I have never worn spurs in my entire life and resent the implication! The leather mask and the bull whip are from my ummm errr ummm uhhhh circus days. Yep, that's it.


I thought the spurs belonged to Mrs. Sentry...

*WARNING*

Link *NOT* work/child safe

http://elninotriste.files.wordpress.com/2007/11/ponyplay.jpg


----------



## Grimm (Sep 5, 2012)

Caribou said:


> Those are survival tools if you wind up in Sentry's bedroom.


Then explain how he has all those kids?!


----------



## helicopter5472 (Feb 25, 2013)

Grimm said:


> Then explain how he has all those kids?!


I'm thinking "handcuffs" had a lot to do with it too...


----------



## catsraven (Jan 25, 2010)

You people are sick puppy's (shakes head) lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

I have all these kids because no one ever told me what caused them. Once I found out I switched from live ammo to blanks! All the bang but none of the bullet.


----------



## TheManComesAround (Jun 18, 2013)

Thermonuclear Device
Sunglasses
SPF 10,000,000,000
Marshmallows


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Tomahawk, bowie knife, paracord, matches, container for water, purification tablets, bed roll.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

1) Cat D-9 with three barrel ripper, 14' blade, and M-60 mounted on the roof.

2) PA 18-150 on Federal Hydraulic Wheel Skies.

3) One good woman that can shoot straight, swing a Husqvarna 572-XP w/28" bar, looks good in a gown, makes chili that will take the rust off 40 y/o logging chains, and can field dress a moose with grizzlies watching.

Got 1 & 2 but need a good #3


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Hard to boil it down but if I could only have three things

1. A self-sufficient homestead (in terms of energy, food, clothing etc) away from major population areas and in the middle of a much larger parcel of land to act as a buffer.

2. A layered security system, starting at the property line and progressing towards the homestead, including fences, hidden/reinforced observation posts, electronic surveillance and monitoring, guard and watch animals, all backed up with a variety of lead propelling devices and other "unconventional" options :sssh:

3. A smart group of experienced people that I trust, who have the skills needed to maintain the first two. Maybe I shouldn't consider people to be "gear" but I may have stretched the rules a bit already


If only I had these things and a bit of knowledge then maybe I would come close to being on the same level with a lot of "preppers" that we hear of :dunno: 
Maybe if I hadn't spent so much time hunting, trapping, fishing, building alternative energy systems, maintaining our over 100 year old family farm and instead just watched more Youtube I wouldn't be in this boat


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

cowboyhermit said:


> 3. A smart group of experienced people that I trust, who have the skills needed to maintain the first two. Maybe I shouldn't consider people to be "gear" but I may have stretched the rules a bit already


That's what I'm missing more than anything. A lot of people a preppers naturally out here. At least as far as farming, gardening, canning, hunting and fishing. We are all fairly self suffiecient already, but I am not sure what they would all do in a SHTF situation. It's the variable I am most worried about.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

redhorse said:


> That's what I'm missing more than anything. A lot of people a preppers naturally out here. At least as far as farming, gardening, canning, hunting and fishing. We are all fairly self suffiecient already, but I am not sure what they would all do in a SHTF situation. It's the variable I am most worried about.


We are blessed with extended family and long time family friends that can be trusted and are capable. Not that it is all sunshine and lollipops and a lot of family has moved farther away but still we are lucky.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

A calm, ration mind, a sound body, and a warm fire...


----------



## doubleTHICK (Jun 19, 2012)

Good pair of boots . (PERIOD)

Millions of things could go on the list but for me keeping my feet in good shape in paramount. I become the world's biggest A-hole when my feet start to hurt. Feet to my knees to my hips to my lower back then it's all over. Let the bitching begin.


----------



## Dakine (Sep 4, 2012)

ignoring what seems to be an obvious data mining account... I'll play 


Duct tape
WD-40
vise-grips


----------



## Justaguy987 (Mar 2, 2013)

Two posts, both asking about tools. 

Assuming hand tools
Ax
Saw
Hammer (nails are not tools, but supplies)
Everything from my garage.


----------



## Geek999 (Jul 9, 2013)

and still no intro or context.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll play, I'll play!!!

First off is knowledge. Not going to get too far without that. You can get along with very little if you can use what little is available.

Second would be... A good sheath knife. Man, you can do a lot with nothing more than a good knife. Kill, hunt, chop, whittle, clean your finger nails, a good knife is first on the list.

Lastly would be Magus. I would use the knowledge to stay out of his way, give him the knife and pray he sticks around to help me survive!


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

John Rambo
Jason Bourne
Daryl Dixion. 

I think that should just about cover it.


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

50# bags of Halite pure sodium chloride.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

To many variables to list; area of the world and weather dictates your preparations and equipment, your survival expectations or knowledge is another so my best advice is to prepared for your neck of the woods and hope for the best but count on the worse.


----------

